# bin gegangen (FR)



## liline26

Bonjour!

Je voudrais savoir si il est juste de traduire: _

L'année dernière je suis allé en Espagne._

par:

_Das letzte Jahr, ich bin in Spanien gegangen_ ?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Man würde wohl sagen: Letztes Jahr war ich in Spanien.


----------



## liline26

ok! Danke schöne!


----------



## brian

Et si tu veux utiliser le verbe "gehen" il faut dire "_nach_ Spanien" et invertir le sujet e le verbe conjugé comme ça:

_Letzes Jahr bin ich nach Spanien gegangen._

parce que le verbe conjugé ("bin") doit toujours être dans seconde position, donc si tu déplace ou omet "letzes Jahr" l'inversion ne serait plus nécessaire (ni possible !).

_Ich bin (letztes Jahr) nach Spanien gegangen._


----------



## Frank78

brian8733 said:


> Et si tu veux utiliser le verbe "gehen" il faut dire "_nach_ Spanien" et invertir le sujet e le verbe conjugé comme ça:
> 
> _Letze*s* Jahr bin ich nach Spanien gegangen._
> 
> parce que le verbe conjugé ("bin") doit toujours être dans seconde position, donc si tu déplace ou omet "letzes Jahr" l'inversion ne serait plus nécessaire (ni possible !).
> 
> _Ich bin (letzte*s* Jahr) nach Spanien gegangen._



_Das letzt*e* Jahr, _bin ich nach Spanien gegangen_.

__Ich bin (das letzt*e* Jahr) nach Spanien gegangen._

das letzte Jahr - the whole year (Perhaps you can explain in French Brian  )


----------



## brian

_letzte*s* Jahr = l'année dernière_
*das*_ letzte Jahr = (pour/pendant) toute l'année dernière_

Ich hoffe, das ist richtig.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Der Satz von liline26 soll mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass jemand im letzten Jahr nach Spanien gereist ist, z.B. um dort Urlaub zu machen, jemanden zu besuchen etc.

Das Verb "gehen" passt in diesem Zusammenhang nicht.

"Ich bin nach Spanien gegangen" bedeutet: Ich bin dorthin gekommen, um dort für eine gewisse Zeit oder für immer zu leben.

Weitere mögliche Übersetzungen wären also neben der bereits oben erwähnten

"Letztes Jahr habe ich Spanien besucht."

"Letztes Jahr war ich in Spanien in Urlaub."

"Letztes Jahr habe ich eine Reise nach Spanien unternommen."

usw. je nach Zusammenhang.


----------



## Derselbe

Frank78 said:


> _Das letzt*e* Jahr, _bin ich nach Spanien gegangen_.
> _



I don't really understand that sentence. What's its meaning. Why is there a comma. If I heard it I'd probably think the speaker went to Spain quite ofter but was so frustrated last year that he decided not to go there anymore. And what has "das letzte Jahr" to do with "the whole year". Actually I'm quite confused


----------



## brian

Would this make more sense?

1) _Ich war letztes Jahr in Spanien_ vs. 2) _Ich war das letzte Jahr in Spanien._

where (1) means at some point last year, and (2) means all of last year / the entire year last year / this entire past year.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> I don't really understand that sentence. What's its meaning. Why is there a comma. If I heard it I'd probably think the speaker went to Spain quite ofter but was so frustrated last year that he decided not to go there anymore. And what has "das letzte Jahr" to do with "the whole year". Actually I'm quite confused


Es heißt wirklich einfach nur "letztes Jahr war ich in Spanien". Die frankophonen Freundinnen meiner Tochter machen genau denselben Fehler, wenn sie Deutsch sprechen.


----------



## brian

Ja, es ist einfach eine wörtliche Übersetzung von _*l*'année dernière._


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Derselbe hat recht.

"Ich war das letzte Jahr in Spanien" klingt wie "Ich war *zum letzten Mal *in Spanien".

"Ich war letztes Jahr in Spanien" dagegen bedeutet, dass man *im letzten Jahr* da war.


----------



## Derselbe

brian8733 said:


> Would this make more sense?
> 
> 1) _Ich war letztes Jahr in Spanien_ vs. 2) _Ich war das letzte Jahr in Spanien._



I'd interpret the latter as "I was in Spain for the last time."

"das letzte Jahr" as "the entire year" works if it is an Akkusativ. Like:

_Ich habe das letzte Jahr in Spanien verbracht. _

As Akkusativ it's correct. But at least I wouldn't understand it in other constructions. I'd always think "for the last time."


----------



## brian

mannibreuckmann said:
			
		

> "Ich war das letzte Jahr in Spanien" klingt wie "Ich war *zum letzten Mal *in Spanien".





			
				Derselbe said:
			
		

> I'd interpret the latter as "I was in Spain for the last time."



Wird das auch andeuten, dass ich jedes Jahr bzw. sehr oft in Spanien war?


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> _Ich habe das letzte Jahr in Spanien verbracht. _
> 
> As Akkusativ it's correct. But at least I wouldn't understand it in other constructions. I'd always think "for the last time."


That is not what she said in French, though. The original French sentence definitely translates as "letztes Jahr war ich in Spanien".


----------



## severin83

brian8733 said:


> Would this make more sense?
> 
> 1) _Ich war letztes Jahr in Spanien_  vs. 2) _Ich war das letzte Jahr in Spanien._
> 
> where (1) means at some point last year, and (2) means all of last year / the entire year last year / this entire past year.



I agree with Derselbe. "Ich war das letzte Jahr in Spanien" in my opinion doesn't have anything to do with having been there the entire year. I would rather understand something like: It was the last time that I spend a year in Spain. (meaning I will never go there anymore)
If you just want to express, that you spent the entire year there, say:
Ich war *das ganze letzte Jahr* in Spanien.

lg


----------



## berndf

brian8733 said:


> Wird das auch andeuten, dass ich jedes Jahr bzw. sehr oft in Spanien war?


Not necessarily.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Nun, wenn jemand *zum letzten Mal *da war, muss er natürlich schon vorher *ein paar Mal* dagewesen sei.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

berndf said:


> Not necessarily.



Du hast recht. Es ist ja so ein geflügeltes Wort: "Das war das letzte Mal, dass... "

Mit Logik kommt man hier nicht weiter, denn es kommt durchaus vor dass jemand genau auf diese Weise "Das war das letzte Mal, dass ich in Spanien war" sagt, obwohl er zum ersten Mal da war.


----------



## berndf

mannibreuckmann said:


> Du hast recht. Es ist ja so ein geflügeltes Wort: "Das war das letzte Mal, dass... "


Die Redewendung "das erste und letzte Mal" macht es noch deutlicher, dass einmal reicht.


----------



## Derselbe

Great that we all agree on that. One more thing. If "das letzte Jahr" meant "the entire year" how would "Ich habe das letzte Jahr in Rimini ausklingen lassen" be possible.


----------



## Marcus Tullius

Alors, on peut dire aussi: Letztes Jahr bin ich in Spanien gewesen.



liline26 said:


> Bonjour!
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si il est juste de traduire: _
> 
> L'année dernière je suis allé en Espagne._
> 
> par:
> 
> _Das letzte Jahr, ich bin in Spanien gegangen_ ?
> 
> Merci d'avance!


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Derselbe said:


> Great that we all agree on that. One more thing. If "das letzte Jahr" meant "the entire year" how would "Ich habe das letzte Jahr in Rimini ausklingen lassen" be possible.



"the entire year":

"das letzte Jahr"
"das ganze Jahr"


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Great that we all agree on that. One more thing. If "das letzte Jahr" meant "the entire year" how would "Ich habe das letzte Jahr in Rimini ausklingen lassen" be possible.


Hier ist "das letzte Jahr" keine adverbiale Bestimmung sondern ein Akkusativobjekt. Da gelten ja wohl andere Regeln, oder?


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Hier ist "das letzte Jahr" keine adverbiale Bestimmung sondern ein Akkusativobjekt. Da gelten ja wohl andere Regeln, oder?



Wann ist "das letzte Jahr" denn eine adverbiale Bestimmung?


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Dann, wenn jemand "das letzte Jahr" im Sinne von "im letzten Jahr" bzw. "letztes Jahr" gebraucht.


----------



## berndf

mannibreuckmann said:


> Dann, wenn jemand "das letzte Jahr" im Sinne von "im letzten Jahr" bzw. "letztes Jahr" gebraucht.


Genau. Z.B. in "Das letzte Jahr war ich in Spanien".


----------



## liline26

Merci pour toutes vos réponses, donc si j'ai bien compris on traduit (toujours?) l'année dernière par _letztes Yahr._ 

Par contre je suis seulement débutante en allemand ce qui fait que je n'ai pas compris la plupart des réponses qui sont expliquées en allemand... Je n'ai donc toujours pas compris comment est-ce qu'on pouvait traduire _das letzte Yahr_? Quelqu'un pourrait-il me l'expliquer (en français ou en anglais)? Merci beaucoup!



Thanks for all your answers, so if I did understand well we (always?) translate last year as _letztes Yahr._

However I am only a beginner in German so I didn't understand most of answers which are explained in German... So I didn't understand yet how we would translate _das letztes Yahr_? Can someone explain me in French or English? Thanks very much! (and sorry for my English^^)


----------



## berndf

L'article s'utilise différemment en allemand qu’en français. L’article indique qu’on parle de l’année dans son intégralité:
_l'année dernière..._=_letztes Jahr..._
_toute_ _l'année dernière...=das letzte Jahr..._


----------



## liline26

Ok merci beaucoup berndf et tous les autres!


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> __
> _toute_ _l'année dernière...=das letzte Jahr..._



I don't understand much French, but that seems to mean "das ganze Jahr" again.
I'm sorry but I still disagree with that translation. Can you give at least one example where "das letzte Jahr" is translated as "the whole Year"?

"Das letzte Jahr war ich in Spanien." just does not equal "Ich war das ganze letzte Jahr in Spanien." Those are two completely different things.

If I didn't understand the French part correctly, I apologize.


----------



## Derselbe

mannibreuckmann said:


> Dann, wenn jemand "das letzte Jahr" im Sinne von "im letzten Jahr" bzw. "letztes Jahr" gebraucht.



Was halt einfach falsches Deutsch ist... Zumindest muss ich davon ausgehen, bis mir jemand schlüssig das Gegenteil darlegen kann.


----------



## Marcus Tullius

Es hört sich natürlicher und schöner an, wenn jemand einfach sagt: "letztes Jahr bin ich in Spanien gewesen." Aber ich bin kein Grammatiker... 

Schöne Grüße.
Marcus Tullius.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Die Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden. 

Ich würde "war" einem "bin gewesen" hier immer vorziehen.

Hauptsache, niemand "war in Spanien gewesen."


----------

